# kitten being abused! help



## karamelkittykat (Apr 11, 2010)

i have a colleague who also adopted a kitten the same time i did, and just last week i walked in on her as she was biting the cat's ear really hard the cat was screaming, i was in such a shock, that my kitten even started meowing harder. ( we agreed to get our kittens to play together once a week) i was so stunned, when she saw me she stopped and this kitten just whimpered away in a corner. i left, and yesterday i went to see her, i asked if everything was ok, and if there was too much stress i could adopt her kitten since i love cats so much, and my ziya desperately needs a playmate. she told me that she loves her kitten and i just caught her at a bad day, what makes me even more confused is that why does her kitten goes to her whenever she calls her????? shouldnt she be terrified and run away from her or something?? i tried to pick the kitten up and she just starts meowin but when my colleage took her from me she just stops and start purring. i find it really weird and i know that this is probably not the first time she hurt her kitten that way..


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Maybe the poor thing has learnt already that it suffers pain if it is doing anything other than purr and look adorable 

I would report her to the RSPCA to be honest. If someone can be that cruel so early into owning a kitten (how could anyone hurt a kitten?!), the mind boggles just how far they will go given more time.

I know it's an awkward situation with her being a colleague, but sometimes you have to do these things.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i don't think i'd know what to do in that situation, only thing i can think of to suggest is ring rspca and tell them what you saw


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Why wouldn't you just ask her outright what she was doing and why? Maybe the kitten bit her and she thinks she is teaching it a lesson by biting back?? Strange I know....but some folk have odd ideas about animal training etc.

~x~


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sometimes these things are a one-off...but is it worth the risk?

Who knows what might happen next time she has a bad day!

I would report what you saw to the RSPCA.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

In all honesty if I saw my friend hurting her newly adopted kitten I'd have picked the poor mite up and left there and then. There's absolutely no justifiable reason to be doing that to an animal. Do you really want to be friends with someone like that?

Report her to the RSPCA as soon as you can, god knows what will happen the next time she has a bad day.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

blimey thats so out there I would of freaked and took the poor little thing away, I would try and have another chat with her about it asap.


----------



## karamelkittykat (Apr 11, 2010)

i went to visit her today, and i talked about adopting her cat, she got angry,and told me shes perfectly capable of her kitten, things got worse when her boyfriend interefed saying that thats how she teaches her kitten to discpline, i tried to pick up the kitten but she started screaming ( as if i was hurting her) and ran to my colleague.u know how sometimes u can tell if someone is really telling the truth? well i know it sounds dumb, but the look on her face and how the kitten goes back scrambling to her, it sounds like those two are inseperable? i just felt like an idiot.


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

im sorry i would have taken the kitten right off her, there and then ! but thats me

id never do anything physical to bracken, he understands when hes been naughty by my tone of voice


----------



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

But you know that this is not the right way to discipline a kitten! And so does she!

I know it's not the same, but abused children often show signs of love and affection towards their abusers, because they are so confused and don't know what kind of treatment is right or wrong. 

If you think the kitten is being treated cruelly you MUST report her because animal cruelty is a huge problem and people get away with it all the time. When I was a child I saw my next door neighbour kicking his puppy until it bled, and I told my dad who went and (forcibly) took the puppy away from him, calling the police. The puppy was badly injured but even worse? The man had a dead puppy in his house which he'd 'accidentally' killed by kicking him when he'd been naughty. He said he was discipling the puppy too. I know that's a much more serious case but you will never forgive yourself if you let her get away with this.


----------



## Bellini (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh my goodness.... please please please take this kitten in. Poor little mite.

I know she's a colleague but sorry there are things more important than a "working relationship".

This poor little mite needs a loving home. She will forget this person very soon and will learn to love her new home and have an instant playmate in your kitten.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah I would have taken the kitten straight away after I smacked her one of course


----------



## karamelkittykat (Apr 11, 2010)

guys i wouldve seriously taken in this kitten,afterall their good playmates too..i woudlve even kidnapped the kitten lol,but unfortunately i have to leave this country for a couple of weeks, i even had to leave my kitten with one of our mutual friend who'd be takin care of her. i spoke to her briefly over the phone, and she was extremely irritated, so i guess i can kiss our "working relationship" goodbye, she told me that its my words against her and as far as im concerned, the vet just checked her yesterday and found no sign of abuse, her boyfriend called me later and told me not to bother them anymore and to leave this kitten with her "loving-but strict owner"


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

kittens are similar to any other small-animal: familiar ppl are less-scary than unfamiliar ppl, and a kitten who has been 
hurt by her owner *deliberately* will be even more suspicious of strangers than a naive kitten, who has never been hurt.

if kittens are not handled young by ppl, its quite difficult to make them human-social later - 
pups have a longer-lasting window for potential socialization, if they do not meet humans til they are 6 or 8 or even 9-WO, 
they will still develop into normal, human-social dogs.

kittens who reach 6 to 7-WO having NEVER met a human-being, take some careful patient work to become 
human-social - and if they are 9-WO, they may learn to tolerate or trust a very few persons, 
but they can take YEARS to become calm around complete strangers, if they ever do.

cats are more-suspicious and less-domesticated than are dogs - even as kittens. 
having been hurt by a human she lives with, who also feeds her, plays with her, etc, this kitten has good reason 
[in her mind, and in her experience] to be suspicious of strangers. 

--- terry


----------

